# Do you see a line??



## Monix

Hi :)

We just started ttc #1 (in January) so it's my first try at a hpt. I probably shouldn't have bought the worlds cheapest test (2 for $10), maybe if I splurged on the $25 one I would have been able to read it... rookie mistake.

So it needs to make a + to be positive.

My first thought was negative :( but I could see a very faint line.... so I did the second test and same thing. What do you think?? Does this count as a line?? It's so faint it almost looks like I'm seeing things. 

I'm trying to get an appointment with the doctor but it won't be for a few days and I'm going crazy. 

Thanks for the help!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5201.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 159


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i dont see it, but blue dye are bad for evap. :( 

Walmart has .88c pink dye tests you can buy. Also its not an OPK, the lines dont have to be the same color to be +.


----------



## Monix

thanks for the help :)
I'll try to find a pink one!


----------



## sarah34

I see it on the second test! Leave it a couple days and test again! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Monix

:) !!! 
fingers are crossed!


----------



## faith2015

I see something. But I agree, blue dye tests are very discouraging, evap lines, dye leaks etc. Always stick with the pink!

I just purchased a crap load of wondfo's off amazon and I think they are amazing! Also FRER are awesome to, but more pricey!!!

If you re-test in the morning with your FMU post another picture!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Monix

thanks everyone :)

Yes I'll certainly test again and I'll put up the picture!!


----------



## calliebaby

I see it. Those ones tend to start out like that.


----------



## robo123

I see it on both. Xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I see it fingers crossed


----------



## Monix

Thanks everyone! I have an update... I managed to get an appointment with my doctor this morning and he did a pink test. At first he didn't see anything but then the faintest line appeared!!! It was almost like a shadow of a pink line, but it was there :) 

He gave me another pink test to try on Monday morning but he was pretty sure! He even told me when to book my first PNV!!!

So it looks like it's positive :) but I am a little concerned about an early miscarriage because it's so faint.

Thanks again, it's really nice to have people to talk to :)


----------



## Louby1986

I remember my tests with my daughter... They looked exactly the same! I thought I was going mad! But they were positive! Good luck &#128118;&#128118;&#128118;


----------



## MamaRed

I definitely see it in both tests. However, I hear lots of things about blue dye tests. If you could get a FRER I think you would have good luck on seeing a line with no questions. Good luck!


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I see the line on both tests! 

I'm keep everything crossed for you. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Monix

This morning I did the test the doctor sent me home with and it's not looking good. It's disappearing :(

The test says to wait 15 sec - 5 minutes. After 4 minutes it was DEFINITELY negative. I looked at it from every angle. Then a minute or 2 later a shadow of a line appeared but I can't even tell if it's pink.

I've done 4 tests now (Thursday night, Friday morning, Saturday afternoon, and Monday morning) and they seem progressively lighter. 

Has anyone had a chemical pregnancy / early miscarriage? Is this how it started? How will I know? Do I just keep doing tests and driving myself crazy until my period starts? It's almost a week late now (due last Wednesday) and it's never late.

Do you think there's any chance of this working out?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5226.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 74


----------



## faith2015

Monix said:


> This morning I did the test the doctor sent me home with and it's not looking good. It's disappearing :(
> 
> The test says to wait 15 sec - 5 minutes. After 4 minutes it was DEFINITELY negative. I looked at it from every angle. Then a minute or 2 later a shadow of a line appeared but I can't even tell if it's pink.
> 
> I've done 4 tests now (Thursday night, Friday morning, Saturday afternoon, and Monday morning) and they seem progressively lighter.
> 
> Has anyone had a chemical pregnancy / early miscarriage? Is this how it started? How will I know? Do I just keep doing tests and driving myself crazy until my period starts? It's almost a week late now (due last Wednesday) and it's never late.
> 
> Do you think there's any chance of this working out?

I dont think that is an evap line because I see color. I would re-test in the morning to see if the line is darker. Or I would call the doctor and ask for a blood test to confirm pregnancy or chemical.

Remember your not out until the :witch: shows her face!


----------



## saveme

There is definitely a line there wait a couple days and retest. Good luck I hope all turns out with blaring pink lines and a sticky bean!


----------



## Monix

Thanks everyone for all your kindness & wishes <3<3

AF came this morning so it didn't work out. Dr said it's an early miscarriage and I'm doing another blood test on Friday to make sure everything goes back to normal.

Sad, but hopefull to try again. At least now we know we can make one :)


----------



## mrs n

So sorry xx


----------



## TTC 84

So sorry xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw im sorry x


----------



## Monix

I have good news!! It looks like I got pregnant about 2 weeks after my chemical pregnancy / early miscarriage!

I feel a lot better about this one too :) Last month I just had a bad feeling because the line was so faint and wasn't getting darker. This month I actually did the test much earlier (my period is only due today) and it's a clear positive!! (the bottom one is today, but there was a faint line for the last 2 days)

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5375.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 32


----------



## justplay91

Congratulations! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Monix!!! Sending lots of sticky dust for your rainbow baby! 
:dust:


----------



## Gracesmom10

Yes, ON BOTH!


----------



## MamaRed

Congratulations! Hope for a happy and healthy pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## madam

Yey!! Congrats lovey:)

H&H 9 months to u


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Cali122320

Awe, congratulations. So happy for you &#128515;


----------



## charliekay

Congratulations x


----------



## Kalesgirlxo

I see it also. It's a little bit fuzzy, like you have to focus on it, but its there, on both,


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Congratulations :)!


----------

